# Georgina K



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Georgina K out of Dunbar in the sixties. Anyone help me with a picture of the boat?


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

she was a fibreglass hull, 38 ft, which was fitted out at Eyemouth in the 70s. Dunno if I have a pic tho.


----------

